# feeding hay in the trailer



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I hate the kind with the big holes; the hay falls out constantly. I have these in all my stalls and love them, but I'm not sure if they'd be too big for a trailer.

HAY BAG DELUXE 8 HOLE FRONT-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Do they need hay? If you already got the corner feeders... just buy some carabeaner type clips from a super store. To make them reach. Way cheaper than buying new bags. Lol. 

I have a bag with the one large hole. It works just fine. I also use my net. I draw it tight & make a no slip knot in it & use one of those clips to hang it high. I use those clips for everything just about.... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

